# NEW warhammer thread



## Azash (Jun 20, 2005)

Considering that the old  one has been locked down, for obvious reasons I have decided to start a new thread. 
Has anyone heard of a tactic called FOF. heres the link that should explain it all.

http://www.tauonline.org/tactics_fofexplained.php


----------



## killerbob (Jun 20, 2005)

It's a good tactic and probably very effect.

I wonder how Eradius Lore would deal with it?


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 20, 2005)

the tactics not that good your protecting a squad of troops and sacrificing your devilfish. as you know my main tactic is to use heavy support units (anti-tank) so it would be a waste of resources and you leave the troops ahead of the rest of the force exposed to attack


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 20, 2005)

Okay, I've removed some posts and removed a line from Eradius's post referring to it.

I'll just make a point that this is a moderated family-friendly viewing forum - it is not a school playground.

That means personal insults, general attitude and aggressive language are going to get canned.

Please keep the discussions civil and carry them in a mature and thoughtful manner.

Anyway, back to 40k and the original post Q&A...


----------



## Azash (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes but agianst Tau you dont want to try stay back and shoot them  so you need some kind of back up tactic dont you


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 21, 2005)

true, thats why i keep 26 terminators in reserve ready for deep strike


----------



## garreth Jacks (Jun 21, 2005)

Tau have a lot of heavy support and they should be used in hit and run becouse there armour is not as good as space marines so they are easy to kill


----------



## Azash (Jun 21, 2005)

Eradius Lore said:
			
		

> true, thats why i keep 26 terminators in reserve ready for deep strike


 
Good idea, but make surwe the tau arent dispersed or they will be wasted.


----------



## killerbob (Jun 21, 2005)

Having the tau dispersed is not always a good think depending on how his terminators are used


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 21, 2005)

killerbob said:
			
		

> Having the tau dispersed is not always a good think depending on how his terminators are used


 
my army is as deadly in close quarters combat as it is in long range attack. if used effectively the close quarter units can be deployed swiftly into enemy lines and deal with all resistance. its an easy tactic really. cover fire from heavy support take out tanks and Hq units, close quarters deep strike in and destroy the rest.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 21, 2005)

I haven't played 40K for probably knocking on 6 years now, so I have no idea who these "Tau" are but they sound incredibly similar to Eldar (relatively weak armour, quick manoeuvrability and good shooting/heavy weapons)

Does anybody else feel that whenever a new Codex is released, suddenly they become the "best" army out there? A new codex always unbalances the rest - another reason I despise GW. 
How many new gamers build up Ork armies or Ultramarines? There's no point as because they're one of the original old armies they just get decimated by the newer ones which get progressively more powerful and render the earlier armies pointless. (Until, of course, GW re-release the Orks codex and pump them all back up again - thereby starting the cycle again)


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 21, 2005)

you do have a point winters sorrow but i have an Ultramarines army and i never lose even against all the new and powerfull armies they bring out. but that has something to do with good tactics on my part and the fact mine is bigger than any ones i know (11,500 when others are 5,000 and such) so i can have a lot more diversity when fighting


----------



## Azash (Jun 21, 2005)

the tau actually aren't weak. They have a lot of good things like the criss suit, and the stealth suit as such. Eradius if your terminaters were deployed and you had to march across the battlefield then they wouldn't get very far. remember that tau have the greatest fire power in the game


----------



## Azash (Jun 21, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> I haven't played 40K for probably knocking on 6 years now, so I have no idea who these "Tau" are but they sound incredibly similar to Eldar (relatively weak armour, quick manoeuvrability and good shooting/heavy weapons)
> 
> Does anybody else feel that whenever a new Codex is released, suddenly they become the "best" army out there? A new codex always unbalances the rest - another reason I despise GW.
> How many new gamers build up Ork armies or Ultramarines? There's no point as because they're one of the original old armies they just get decimated by the newer ones which get progressively more powerful and render the earlier armies pointless. (Until, of course, GW re-release the Orks codex and pump them all back up again - thereby starting the cycle again)


 
I totally agree with you, the best example being Daemonhunters . But I collect mainly for the painting and the building


----------



## garreth Jacks (Jun 21, 2005)

Eldar are the best to paint, they look good there easy to build and also ther lots of diffrent types of units which look diffrent.  

Nice Avartar Azash


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 21, 2005)

Azash said:
			
		

> the tau actually aren't weak. They have a lot of good things like the criss suit, and the stealth suit as such. Eradius if your terminaters were deployed and you had to march across the battlefield then they wouldn't get very far. remember that tau have the greatest fire power in the game


 
if i have to start with terminators on the field then i just have grey knights in reserve.


----------



## Azash (Jun 21, 2005)

garreth Jacks said:
			
		

> Eldar are the best to paint, they look good there easy to build and also ther lots of diffrent types of units which look diffrent.
> 
> 
> thier tanks are the best, I love the Falcon
> ...


 
ta. I can say the smae for you


----------



## Azash (Jun 21, 2005)

Eradius Lore said:
			
		

> if i have to start with terminators on the field then i just have grey knights in reserve.


 
the grey knights can be killed  , plus i would have my xv8s in deep strike as well


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 21, 2005)

i like the bulkiness and mass of the imperium tanks and titans


----------



## Azash (Jun 21, 2005)

I prefer this! two really big boomsticks!  or heavy rail guns if you want to get technical. Enough to take out a warhound titan easily


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 21, 2005)

im not going to carry on this childishness so can you please change the subject


----------



## Azash (Jun 21, 2005)

fair enough I suppose. Okay here's a question for you. Why have they bothered to upgrade the terminator and almost every army and left Eldar without anything . Come on, they bring out loads of new things out like the daemon hunters and just leave them to rot


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 21, 2005)

deamon hunters is a new army remember not an addon for space marines although you can use them with marines. the reason they dont upgrade eldar is because they is no point. they brought in the ulthwa (or what ever its called) strike force list in to the game not that long ago and space marines have not been upgraded since 1997-1998 (around there) so its about time they are, next should be orks then they will probly bring a new army list out.


----------



## Calis (Jun 21, 2005)

Sorry to interupt, but can someone tell me what Warhammer is?


----------



## Azash (Jun 21, 2005)

simply it is where you have an army of models that you build and paint yourself, then you pit them agianst another army. There are many different armies and also different types of warhammer. Like the original one is based in the past with dragons etc. There is also the 40,000 range which is set in the forty first milenia
It is a battle of wits and strategy,  
if you are going to start a 40k army I suggest Eldar, they are fast, agile and have a lot fire power.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 21, 2005)

Calis said:
			
		

> Sorry to interupt, but can someone tell me what Warhammer is?


 
Not sure where you're posting from (UK?), but its a wargame created by Games Workshop.
Basically it's a tabletop game featuring 2 or more armies slugging it out with dice (usually 6-sided) deciding the damage inflicted, until 1 army is destroyed or the victory conditions met.

Toy soldiers fighting other toy soldiers with rules, basically


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 21, 2005)

calis
just realised where i heared that name, calis is the founder of the klingon empire right?

any way i advice you go for space marines, they have the best armour in the game, they are the most balanced army you can get with good everything, i say they have second best weapons (tau best weapons) but tau are rubbish in close combat where as space marines have brilliant close combat abilities


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 21, 2005)

Eradius Lore said:
			
		

> calis
> just realised where i heared that name, calis is the founder of the klingon empire right?


 
That's Kahless

Calis is the son of Tomas in the Riftwar books by Raymond E Feist


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 21, 2005)

my bad


----------



## Azash (Jun 22, 2005)

well it really depends on what type of army you want. If you want an army for any purpose and doesn't need that very simplistic tactics then go sapce marines. If you want firepower then go for tau, Speed Eldar or dark Eldar, close combat you want tyranids, and numbers ork. Tanks, you want imperial gaurd and if you want extremly powerful leaders and monoliths then go Necron.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 22, 2005)

i have to disagree with azash, infact space marines have some of the most difficult tactics to pull off where as the others are quite simple, they either shoot or run. and that sums up the other armies tactics


----------



## Azash (Jun 22, 2005)

Guess what I have to disagree with you eradius. Simply becuase apparently your tactic is very simple (you even said it yourself) and the others have to use harder tactcis. Like the Tau Mont'ka and the Necron Phalanx etc.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 22, 2005)

simple to me azash, anyone can do a Tau Mont'ka, all u do is move as many units as possible to the week part of the enemy


----------



## Azash (Jun 27, 2005)

bad example I suppose. 

what I am trying to get across to you is that Eldar, Necron, dark eldar and some others have to use different and harder tactics to Space marines becuase of thier weapons and stats.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 27, 2005)

true, but there are a lot of space marine tactics i meen a lot


----------



## Azash (Jun 28, 2005)

What about tyranids they must have some good tactics


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 28, 2005)

yeah rip everything to little bits.....


----------



## Azash (Jun 28, 2005)

yes, but things like lictors can go behind the army and rip them apart from the other side , sort of like a pincer attack


----------



## killerbob (Jun 29, 2005)

A tyranid tactic emerges!

Another tyranid tactic is the ablitlie to 'deepstike' the entire army. In the third indition rulebook.


----------



## garreth Jacks (Jun 29, 2005)

No difference now, because people play to fifty edition rules


----------



## Azash (Jun 29, 2005)

It still might exist though. 
There is something in every army that can wipe the floor with almost anything else.
Like Eldar seer council (best pyscher's in the game and all with invaunrable saves.)


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 29, 2005)

and deamon hunters all with psycannon bolts which make invulnerable saves void


----------



## Azash (Jun 29, 2005)

And Necron C'tan which can kill anything and everything! And Tau railgun which makes easy work out a land raider. 

This is going nowhere. So lets talk about the fourth edition rules, does everyone like them or not.


----------



## garreth Jacks (Jun 29, 2005)

Actually psycannon bolts only affect models which have physic ability thus making them use less against tau and necron


----------



## Azash (Jun 29, 2005)

they dont actually. They only remove invaunrable saves, that is all, so normal armour saves are still allowed. therefore seer councils still have three and four plus armour saves


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 29, 2005)

still easy to kill, 1 grey knight should be enough


----------



## Azash (Jun 29, 2005)

you wouldn't get close! do you think you can take three mind wars! or even at least five witch blades.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 29, 2005)

you underestimate my POWER!!


----------



## Azash (Jun 29, 2005)

and you overestimate yourself.

i personally think that most of the new rules are better but some are pretty stupid, like you are only allowed to attck the closest unit to you. what about the tau, what are they going to do, 
Oh look a squad of genestealers 12" away, and a carnifex 24" away, I have a rail gun, if i were to shoot the genestealrs then i would save myself, but let the carnifex destroy my ethereal, but if i destroy the carnifex we win.
(tau shoots genestealers). Tau lose the game


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 29, 2005)

your arrogance blinds you!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 29, 2005)

Smilie posts removed - this is a thread about 40k, thanks.


----------



## killerbob (Jun 30, 2005)

What do you think is the hardest tactic to master from any army?


----------



## Azash (Jun 30, 2005)

I would say the necron phalanx is probably the hardest, for the simple reason that everone has to be in the correct place, if a single unit isn't there when its needed, thren the whole thing falls apart, spelling certain doom for the necrons.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 30, 2005)

then its a bit of a pointless tactic


----------



## killerbob (Jun 30, 2005)

Just because it realies on every thing being in the correct postion doesn't mean it's pointless.


----------



## Azash (Jun 30, 2005)

correct killerbob, if its used properly then it makes a very formidible defense. Also it could  be used for offense but not as effectively


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 30, 2005)

yeah but its nearly imposible for the enemy side to set up exactly how it needs to be for this tactic to work, as you said yourself "if a single unit isn't there when its needed, thren the whole thing falls apart, spelling certain doom for the necrons." the odds that the enemy would not be in the correct possisions are astrinomical. Even a corellian would listen to those kind of odds. thus the tactic is pointless.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 30, 2005)

have any of you heard about the game being made 3d? by 2010 the game should have incoperated battlefield gothic into 40k. and the battle will be fought in the air with battle ships and such as well as on the ground bringing a whole new aspect to the game


----------



## killerbob (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm not sure about this as i think this will just make it more confusing.


----------



## Azash (Jul 4, 2005)

it would make the game completly pointless. Each crusier would cost around £500. Then the opponent would have to buy one to destroy the other and so on and so on.


----------



## killerbob (Jul 4, 2005)

I repeat 'more confusing'. Can the ships attack troops?


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 4, 2005)

it would give the game a bit more atmosphere and i think it would be cool


----------



## Azash (Jul 4, 2005)

How exactly? 

It would make normal troops obsolete and most other things as well


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 4, 2005)

actualy no. it would make the battles more intence and dont forget space hulk, it would just be a mix of boarding mission and big battle outside on the ground.


----------



## Azash (Jul 4, 2005)

so they would be more like terrain with big guns, cool


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 4, 2005)

exactly


----------



## Azash (Jul 5, 2005)

that sounds really cool, maybe I will be able to recreate the battle between the tau and space marines spaceships from fire warrior.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 5, 2005)

wont happen, you could recreate the battle but you will find that one tau will not be able to kill that many marines


----------



## Azash (Jul 5, 2005)

luck might be on my side, plus this time he wont be alone


----------



## killerbob (Jul 12, 2005)

Luck ..............if only! How he's got alot of friends to watch his back.


----------

